# Is mail.com good ?



## titun (Jun 13, 2006)

I am not able to register my desired ID in either Hotmail, Yahoo, Gmail, but my prefered ID is available in Mail.com. Is mail.com good enough for having a permanent e-mail ID, does it have any drawbacks ? Any mail.com ID owners here ??

       I only require regular e-mail service, POP3 is not a matter, but is it reliable ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 13, 2006)

Well it seems reliable. I am having that account for last 2 years. But, I don't like it's web interface. Too many ads. And worst thing is ads coming in between 2 mails and also before closing the mailbox.
So, I never really liked it and don't use it much. But, yes all my mails there are lying fine


----------



## titun (Jun 13, 2006)

I also noticed the annoying popups, but as they are totally being blocked by opera I don't have to bother about them. Thanks for replying, I am going with it


----------



## ilugd (Jun 13, 2006)

it is not just the popups. You wait on a dialup for the after login screen for over 4 minutes since it has a huge ad graphic and all the page says is , 'this session is sponsored by blah.. blah.'. You click on the ignore link and it goes to the inbox contents. It is the same story when you open a mail, close a mail, delete a mail. That is the picture. There is no problem with content though. It even gives you a helpful games tab at the top.


----------



## sude (Jun 13, 2006)

hey i dont think it is ... well in case u require a robust email server i recommend for gmail.

...its my 100 post...

-SUDE


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 14, 2006)

when there are yahoo hotmail gmail i dont understand why people think of mail.com rediffmail.com etc


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 14, 2006)

you can try
*www.wapda.com/ too


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 14, 2006)

maybe you can check www.another.in too!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I have my primary mail a/c on mail.com the service i really reliable and I get a totally ad free env without even payin a penny Here's How
~ Grab Firefox
~ Install Flash Block
~ Install * Ad Block Plus* not Ad Block
~ Install and Update Filteset.G Extensions

Thats that a completly AD free mail.com


----------



## aryayush (Jun 14, 2006)

titun said:
			
		

> I am not able to register my desired ID in either Hotmail, Yahoo, Gmail, but my prefered ID is available in Mail.com. Is mail.com good enough for having a permanent e-mail ID, does it have any drawbacks ? Any mail.com ID owners here ??
> 
> I only require regular e-mail service, POP3 is not a matter, but is it reliable ?


NO! You should not opt for anything other than GMail or Yahoo! Just try some different combinations or think of something else altogether. Not getting the preferred eMail ID is not a matter of life and death, after all!


----------

